# Anderson RB9000 inline wrapper



## cowmanstan (Oct 10, 2009)

I am using the RB 9000 to wrap some hay. This is my first time using the machine and I have noticed that I am wasting a lot of plastic. The bale that is in the wrapper continues in the wrapping process before the newly loaded bale gets to it and begins to push it down the ramp. The guy who set the machine up for me normally runs the machine (rented county owned machine) but he left the machine set this way. Not sure if he knows or even cares about too much plastic in some spots. Anyway I think the machine is set to work with 5' wide bales and I am running 4' wide bales. The operator manual is not on the machine but I have found two movable levers that actuate the wrapper spinning and the wrapper stopping.

Suggestion or knowledge would be great.

Stan
[email protected]


----------



## seniorescobar (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi Stan, I'm using an Anderson wrapper too.
Your machine is set for 5'. To correct the situation, you have two solutions.
First, on the side of machine where control is, you have to "pieces" fix with a pin.
You must move the piece who is the closer to the hoop, and place it closer from the other lever.
If that not work, I will suggest you to call at the Anderson parts and services department.
You can find the contact information on their website at Anderson Group - Agricultural, Biomass & Forestry Equipment


----------

